# Looking for english cheese shops



## 20503 (Jan 31, 2006)

Where can I find english cheese shops? I need your recommendations please..







I'm planning to make some snack food that are jerky like beef sticks. I love steak and cheese, too!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome nickiemae







does your supermarket not have any? im not sure where you live, im in scotland and tesco and asda do some lovely cheese..


----------



## 16198 (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you mean a shop in England that sells cheese or a shop that sells English cheese? I used to work in a specialist cheese shop in central London, if that's any help... I think every town centre or high street seems to have a delicatessen, there's usually a bunch of nice cheeses there...


----------

